# Past Tuesday Markland pool



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I didn't catch anything, but I saw something I have not seen before. As I was arriving some guys were leaving and had a 5 gallon bucket with some fish sticking out of it. I asked how they did....young guys...and pretty excited...they said that they did pretty well and thought they might have caught a walleye and a couple of big Saugers...... Sure enough, they had a 5 or 6 pound walleye in there and a couple of 3 pound saugers....who knew. I have never seen a walleye in this pool, let alone a trophy one like that... It was impressive and healthy. I was so blown away I forgot to ask them what they used for bait.

Later that night I managed to fall off the bank and do a cannon ball in about 6 feet of water with my waders on.....but that's another story.

spiff


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

That is music to my ears! Were they bank fishing?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

I haven`t been to markland yet. probly go next week. Went to McAlpine last Sunday. several boats and bank fishermen. Saw three fish cought from boats. Looked like White Bass. I managed to catch one nice White Bass from the bank on a jig and deer liver. Saw no other fish caught. I think though that they will be firing up anytime.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I didnt catch them but a couple of guys ramping when I was said they had two limits of sauger I have put up my catfish poles up and out with the sauger stuff this was at VeVay


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

All Bank fishing. An outside bend in the river with a creek eddy. The channel is close as are some rocks further out for them to hold on. I'm betting they were closer in rather than further out as the guys had lighter poles with 8-10lb test. The fish were still kickin' so that means they caught them right around sunset when I got there. I haven't been able to get out since.....plus my waders are trashed.


----------

